

From charred death to deep filthstep: the genres that make modern music - maxerickson
http://www.theguardian.com/music/2014/sep/04/-sp-from-charred-death-to-deep-filthstep-the-1264-genres-that-make-modern-music

======
maxerickson
The creator of Every Noise at Once enjoyed the article:

[http://www.furia.com/page.cgi?type=log&id=415](http://www.furia.com/page.cgi?type=log&id=415)

